# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ليتنا

## محمد أحمد المصري

*بعد أن قاطعني الشعر مدة ليست بالقليلة داعبتني تلكم الكلمات من وحي ما كتب الموهوب أحمد مطر في قصيدة (المنشق) وبطريقة (شعر التفعيلة ) التي أحسب أنها تجربتي الأولى معها .

(ليتنا)

كيف نأمل في وفاق

ليتنا صرنا كأغصان الخريف

تختفي أوراقها في كل عام مرة

فإذا ما جاء صيف أثمرت فأرطبت

ليتنا كبقية الأغصان تمتد إلى الناس بظل وارف

يؤنس المضنى ويرويه بأطياب الثمار

ليتنا نشبه غصنا

إنه مهما يطول 

عائد من نفسه لأصله

عائذ بجذره

شارب من نبعه

، عالم وإن رأى من نفسه كلا

بأنه جزء بجانبه رفاق

وأن الدوحة الكبرى التي تحملهم

قد رواها الماء مختلطا بدم

ليتنا وليتنا وألف ليتنا

وليت "ليتنا" من شأنها نبذ الشقاق

وليتها من شأنها قتل النفاق

وليتها من وصفها جلب الوفاق

ورغم ان ليت عندنا كالمستحيل

فإنني ما زلت آمل في الوفاق

لأن الدوحة الكبرى التي تجمعنا

فتئت بجذر وبساق
المحرق في 11من يناير 2013م الموافق 29 من صفر 1434 هـ*

----------


## محمود الجيزي

كتبت فأبدعت، وقلت فأحسنت؛ فلا فض فوك... ولا عاش حاسدوك

----------


## محمد أحمد المصري

الشكر موصول للأستاذ محمود على كلماته العذبة

----------

